# Solved: Missing send/recieve button in Outlook 2003



## TassieBob

When I start outlook 2003 the send/receive button appears briefly but then disappears. Also the drop down menu for tools doesn't have send/receive menu either, as a result I can't send or receive. my email account has been set up but still no send or receive.


----------



## Anne Troy

Tools-->Customize. Click the Toolbars tab. Choose the Standard toolbar, and hit RESET.


----------



## TassieBob

Thanks for the tip Anne, unfortunately everything is the same, still no send/receive.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *TassieBob*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

In Outlook 2003
Tools > E-mail Accounts > View or change existing e-mail accounts > Next
Double left click your e-mail account to verify the settings.
Click the *More Settings* button to check there as well.
Close that window and click the *Test Account Settings* button to see if Outlook will give you any errors or warnings.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## TassieBob

Went into view/change email accounts and checked, test account settings went through smoothly with all ticks. Checked emails on another computer and test email was sent. Still nothing changed. I really appreciate the help it's got me stumped.


----------



## EAFiedler

Right click on the Toolbar in Outlook,
Select *Customize*
Click the *Commands* tab

In the left pane under Categories, Select *Tools*
In the right pane select the *Send/Receive* button. Click on it and while holding down the mouse button, drag it up to the Toolbar and release it.

Close and restart Outlook, if the Send/Receive button disappears again, I would suggest deleting your e-mail account and recreating it.

If you setup the same e-mail account in Outlook Express does it work there?


----------



## TassieBob

Unfortunately there is no send/receive in tool bars customize. In commands in the tools category there are 21 commands but doesn't include send/receive.


----------



## EAFiedler

Did you try deleting your e-mail account and recreating it?

If you setup the same e-mail account in Outlook Express does it work there?

Is the e-mail account a POP account or IMAP account?


----------



## TassieBob

Yes I did delete and recreated the email account with no joy. Yes this account works fine in Outlook Express, it's a pop account.


----------



## TassieBob

I just remembered that when this computer, a Toshiba A100, came with a limited edition of MS Office XP, I think that it was preinstalled on the machine. As I have my own copy of Office 2003 I didn't input the authorisation code, instead I just installed MS Office 2003 without uninstalling the MS Office XP installation, could there be a file left on the computer stopping the full operation of Outlook 2003.


----------



## EAFiedler

When you installed Office 2003, you should have been prompted as to whether you wanted to remove the older version of Office already installed on the computer, do you recall that screen?

You didn't input the authorization code? As in the product key? If so, have you activated Office 2003?
In Outlook:
Help > Activate Product...
Do you receive a message that the product has already been activated?

http://www.freeemailtutorials.com/m...stallingOutlook2003/installingOutlook2003.cwd

Are you able to get updates for Office 2003? 
http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/


----------



## TassieBob

Sorry I couldn't remember the words product code. Yes Office 2003 is activated. I have been getting updates for Office 2003 as well as Windows XP. Can't remember getting a message that the product has already been activated.


----------



## EAFiedler

Use the Help Menu in Outlook 2003 and click on *Activate Product...* that is where the message will appear.

Have you tried the Detect and Repair option in Outlook 2003?
Help > Detect and Repair
You may need the Office CD to complete the process.

If Detect and Repair fails:
Have you tried a new Profile in Outlook 2003 to see if Send/Receive works there?
With Outlook 2003 closed, create a new Profile,
Control Panel > Mail Icon
Change the selection to: *Prompt for a Profile to be used*

Show Profiles > Add
Recreate your e-mail account.

Start Outlook 2003 and select the new Profile.
Let us know if the Send/Receive button appears.


----------



## TassieBob

Thanks Very much. Your suggestion to try a new profile worked splendidly. I'll try remember for the future. 

Thanks again.
TassieBob

:up:


----------



## EAFiedler

Thanks for posting back and letting us know what worked! :up:

You can mark your thread solved using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the page.


----------



## JEAriss

Hey Guys. New to the Forum. I was having the same issues as "TassieBob". I tried deleting, and re-creating a new Outlook profile. Bingo.....now working 100%. Thanks guys:up: . Now I can let my hair start to grow back in .


----------



## Storky

Please help, I have tried all in this thread but still no luck with my send/receive button. Any ideas


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *Storky*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Are you using Outlook 2003?

Were you able to create a new Profile for Outlook?

Will your e-mail account work if it is setup in Outlook Express?

Let us know.


----------



## TassieBob

I'm sorry I did as suggested deleting and creating a new outlook profile worked wonders. sorry I can't help any more.


----------



## Storky

I am sorry for the late reply. I have just spent the last hour or so uninstalling all of Office 2003 through the control add and remove software area, I then ran Registry Patrol V 3.0 to clean the registry, I then cleaned and defragged my hard drive, rebooted and installed Office Pro Ed 2003 again. I then created a new email account and still no send receive button. I sent myself a test message to my work email and the email just sits in the out box, F9 does not do anything, there is no send/receive option on any drop down menu. My mail accounts work fine in Outlook Express, this is how I received notification that you had replied to my thread and this is also how I joined this forum.


----------



## EAFiedler

Just so we are on the same page, creating a new Profile in Outlook is different from deleting and recreating the e-mail account. 
Which step did you take?

__________________________________________________________________________

With Outlook 2003 closed, create a new Profile,
Control Panel > Mail Icon
Change the selection to: *Prompt for a Profile to be used*

Show Profiles > Add
Recreate your e-mail account for the new Profile.

Start Outlook 2003 and select the new Profile.
Create a new message and try sending it to yourself.
__________________________________________________________________________

Were you able to do the above?


----------



## Storky

Wow,

Thanks for that, it actually worked, where were you two months ago. If it was that easy you would yhink it would be plastered all over the net!

Thanks a million.

Mick Stork


----------

